# Shades 4 PNW



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I have looked at the reviews on this fine web page, and there are a few that look good, but I was thinking the PNW has very distinct light conditions. I need to get some shades for cycling (mostly to work, but for some high energy/ sweating rides on weekends as well). What works well for our summers? I am guessing a pair with a lighter shade; maybe a light blue; have you all tried different colors/ shades?

I don't want to spend $170 for the Oakley XLJ or the Rudy Kerosene, but if they are amazing I guess I can suck it up. What do you use to clean your shades?

Thanks MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I ride with transition lenses. Or they can also have other names, but Transitions is a sponsor with Garmin of the pro team...so I'll call them that. Mine are prescription lenses in normal sunglass frames, but some of the sport sunglass frame makers offer 'adaptive' lenses in 'Photo-gray' or various names.

These work great for me, though in really bright sun or snow they aren't really dark enough for total comfort. But many days I start out in clouds, get sun part way through, then run out of light in the evening...Adaptive..Or come off a wheat feild loop into a rainforest and full shade...I hate having to carry two pairs of glasses on the bike in case I get caught in low light or the sun comes out...


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I went with Oakley Half Jacket XLJ perscription lenses in persimmon, but I also get them for about half price through US Standard Issue. I wouldn't mind darker in bright light, but these work well year-round in low light, and they're supposed to offer UV protection 

I've heard the transitions lenses can be annoying in very quickly changing light (like riding from sun to shade), but I haven't tried them.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

fallzboater said:


> I went with Oakley Half Jacket XLJ perscription lenses in persimmon, but I also get them for about half price through US Standard Issue. I wouldn't mind darker in bright light, but these work well year-round in low light, and they're supposed to offer UV protection
> 
> I've heard the transitions lenses can be annoying in very quickly changing light (like riding from sun to shade), but I haven't tried them.


US Standard Issue rules. The riders I know with transition lenses really like them but they don't have much use off the bike. Apparently polarized windshields on cars prevent or affect the "transition" part.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Transitions do not work inside cars with windows up, the shading is started by direct UV rays. I have a pair and in mid-august,100 degree heat driving they will not darken until I open a window, then they go clear after it is closed. For everything else I like them, just not sunglasses for driving a car. Biking, I use Oakley, Rudy..etc etc. Pick a lens and ride with it.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok so the transition lens are the ones that change with light conditions right? I thought they made those only in glass, and for prescriptions? Man it sounds like I have allot to learn..........MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

US STandard Issue?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> US STandard Issue?


Oakley military, police, fire, etc sales. You have to fall into certain public service catagories to qualify to buy from the website.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Those men and women deserve a discount, not to mention that was a good PR move on Oakleys part. :wink5: I like their web page, and it looks like there is one lens for "medium" light conditions. That might be the way to go up here right?? :thumbsup:


----------

